# Most Popular Tee Size



## Flaire

Hey yall. I am going to be having a significant amount of tee shirts printed for an event and just wondering what the most popular sizes for women and men.

Love, 

Flaire'


----------



## Rodney

If you click on the "size" tag you selected when you started this thread, it will take you to a list of size related topics that have been posted here in the past:

size related topics at T-Shirt Forums

This one covers what you're looking for: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8971.html


----------



## espeinc

common size break per dozen:

2-4-4-2 / s,m,l,xl

if XXL needed
1-2-4-4-1


----------



## skinner

what are the most popular mens and womens sizes


----------



## Rodney

skinner said:


> what are the most popular mens and womens sizes


Please read the posts above and follow the links provided.


----------



## ambitious

s/m/l/xl... hope this help's


----------



## skinner

what I meant to write was - what is the percentage breakdown when ordering mens t-shirts


----------

